# ***Second Skin Audio Speaker Tweaker Pad Review Thread***



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys, I see some of you from this thread have received your pads already .
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45205 

As mentioned I am starting this thread as a place for everyone to post a brief review as soon as you have a chance. Also, as mentioned previously ANT did *NOT* require you to post a review in order to receive a pair however *I DID* ask that you do so since I figure that's the least you can do for getting stuff free!  Also, anyone else who has used them can feel free to post a review as well. 

Almost forgot, I have a few guys that did not claim theirs so when I have a few minutes I will offer them to others (from that thread first).


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Anybody home?!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Marv, vid didnt work. I promise ill get a review as soon as I get my amps installed...


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

el_chupo_ said:


> Marv, vid didnt work. I promise ill get a review as soon as I get my amps installed...


Thanks to t3sn4f2 I got it to work  and looking forward to your review!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

.........


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

I received mine already and am working on getting them installed to review as we speak! What I know right now is that these are 2 very fancy, quality pieces of rubber!


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

I was planning on redoing my doors this weekend, but the wife has made other plans for me so It will have to wait. 

Btw, what do most use to attach these to the inner door skin?


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a vacation scheduled for the second week of October. I hope to get mine installed during my vacation. My review will follow. Although it will be a little tough to compare any before and after due to the fact that this will be my first install in this vehicle. Also different midbass, and amp. But I can say I am looking forward to hearing what these can do.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking forward to the reviews!

Doug


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Doug, thanks for your interest in helping others out however this thread is intended for those that received these pads in my giveaway to post their reviews. If you are looking to give your items away maybe you could put them in the "Post what you have for FREE thread"  thread or post a thread in the "For Sale" forum if you are looking to sell it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

whats goin on in that vid? all I can see is a tree and a wall, or atleast I think its a wall, I dont have sound so I cant tell


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

OldSkool_08 said:


> I was planning on redoing my doors this weekend, but the wife has made other plans for me so It will have to wait.
> 
> Btw, what do most use to attach these to the inner door skin?


When you buy them on our website, you get two 3 gram tubes of super glue gel.

One tube per pad.
It is the only adhesive that will stick to this type of rubber..

ANT


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

DIYMA said:


> When you buy them on our website, you get two 3 gram tubes of super glue gel.
> 
> One tube per pad.
> It is the only adhesive that will stick to this type of rubber..
> ...



Would a generic brand of super glue gel work?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

any cyanoacrylate will work...

Just make sure you use at least 3 grams per pad.

ANT


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

DIYMA said:


> any cyanoacrylate will work...
> 
> Just make sure you use at least 3 grams per pad.
> 
> ANT



Thanks Ant


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> any cyanoacrylate will work...
> 
> Just make sure you use at least 3 grams per pad.
> 
> ANT


 Thanks for the info.!


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I put one of these bad boys in over the weekend. On the passenger side. Haven't used an RTA or anything but the midbass seems to be a bit stronger. I can effectively turn the stereo up louder before I hear any distorion in the midrange/midbass as well.
I didn't change anything else in the car.

I also had a slight buzzing noise in my doors before on a few songs in particular. I wasn't able to hear it on the passenger door after this installation. Don't know why this could be.

I didn't take a picture because it was dark out, but I'll take one after I get the driver's side done.

At first I didn't think I would gain much from using these because I already have the doors sealed up pretty well, but I was wrong. I'm just guessing that the rear wave was reflecting before and interfering with the cone somehow.

Thumbs up!


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Mine are in... Honestly can't tell a big difference, I want to say some of the upper mid range harshness has been tamed.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

spooky vid


----------



## deff808 (Sep 13, 2006)

Spooky video....

I do have have a pair of the speaker pads, when they first got into production...
Did notice a difference in sound!


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Had a chance to get the speaker pads installed yesterday and they seem to have made quite a difference. Even though my doors were heavily dampened I noticed that my midbass is now more present and defined. They have more balance with my mid-tweet and seem to really fill that up front low end response I was after. I am very impressed and were a breeze to install.

Thanks to Marv and Ant for a great "Giveaway" 

Thanks again

Curt


----------



## fischman (Jan 3, 2007)

First I'd like to thank Ant @ Second Skin and Marv for this awesome opportunity. I apologize it has taken me a minute to get this review posted. 

I just swapped out the stock 5 1/4 components in the front of the CTS for some PG RSD's. I tested them both with and without the Tweaker Pads. I can say that what I noticed right away was the kick I got from snares and kick drums. It seamed to have much more impact and be much clearer. It was not a night and day difference, however it was deffinitely noticeable. They went in very easily, and seem to be made of a very high quality rubber type material. Very thick as well! My doors have very little deadening as of right now, just what Cadillac provides stock, however they did not rattle before hand, and do not rattle now. I hope to be able to put some more power to these comps to see how the doors hold up then. Anyways, I have concluded that these are a worthy addition to my stereo and could not be happier with getting them through this giveaway. Thanks guys for keeping this site my favorite for all things car audio!!!

Josh F.


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

Ant, a quick question since I'm finally getting around to doing the doors this weekend. I have an '08 Civic Si Coupe and there's a side impact beam running along the outer door skin about mid-way through the center part of where the pad would go.

You can see the beam in this pic... it's about 2" thick. Please excuse the messy Damplifer install... it's my first attempt. 









From a performance standpoint, would I be better off trying to find something to put behind the pad to build up the area so that the pad stayed relatively flat, or would gluing it so it partially "wrapped" the beam be fine?

Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

WolfSong said:


> Ant, a quick question since I'm finally getting around to doing the doors this weekend. I have an '08 Civic Si Coupe and there's a side impact beam running along the outer door skin about mid-way through the center part of where the pad would go.
> 
> You can see the beam in this pic... it's about 2" thick. Please excuse the messy Damplifer install... it's my first attempt.
> 
> ...


Not a stupid question at all especially since I was wondering the same thing for the Toyota I am installing them in.


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Marv... I feel a little bit better about asking it now.

Here's what I decided to do... I figured that a little bit of wrapping was okay. I took some spare Overkill that I'd trimmed off my door panel and made a sandwich of it about 4 layers thick... I put one sandwich on each side of the beam and glued them in place (gave me a chance to practice gluing the overkill too  ) 

Then I put a piece of Damplifer over the whole thing. It's not a totally flat surface but it's much better than it was and I think it will work and I won't have any issues with my windows. I'll probably put a couple more scraps of Damplifier on each side to built it up a little more... then give it a go.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

WolfSong said:


> Thanks Marv... I feel a little bit better about asking it now.
> 
> Here's what I decided to do... I figured that a little bit of wrapping was okay. I took some spare Overkill that I'd trimmed off my door panel and made a sandwich of it about 4 layers thick... I put one sandwich on each side of the beam and glued them in place (gave me a chance to practice gluing the overkill too  )
> 
> Then I put a piece of Damplifer over the whole thing. It's not a totally flat surface but it's much better than it was and I think it will work and I won't have any issues with my windows. I'll probably put a couple more scraps of Damplifier on each side to built it up a little more... then give it a go.


Cool and please post your impressions when you get it fired up!


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Alright you sissies, this is what you do when you have a support beam in the way. Thanks Marv and Ant for the speaker tweaker pads, btw.  I am rockin the same car as Wolfie.


















































As far as my review of them: the only other changes I made at the same time as installing the speaker tweakers was to improve my speaker -> plastic door skin "gasket", and to add a little deadening to the inner skin. I couldn't do NOTHING else while my door was off .

The improvement that I was hoping for, that I'm pretty sure they have helped with, is reducing distortion in the upper midrange (ear-piercing vocals and electric guitar). I also noticed better midbass, but I attribute this to my other door treatments. I can't say my test was scientific, or that it's not placebo effect, but I'm pretty confident that they reduced the ear-piercing factor of my system, enough that I would shell out for them in the future. It's also possible they are helping midbass more than I am giving them credit for, but I've never lacked midbass like I lack midrange.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

I just got some adhesive gel from ANT since mine was rock hard but I will post my review soon. Still waiting for stuff to come in


----------

